# slow drain of battery



## highlands1234 (Sep 23, 2010)

Any advice? 


So after changing the starter recently out of my 93 Nissan 4x4 I am experiencing a slow drain of the battery. By slow I mean it goes dead overnight....so maybe that’s not so slow. I have no idea where it could be coming from. How do I go about narrowing down possible suspects? Ideas?


Thanks in advance


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

maybe your batery is dead ..dosent keep the charge ...do you have corosion on the pole ??


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Charge up the battery, then pull the cables off before going to bed over night.
In the morning, battery good, then battery is good.
In the morning, battery dead, then battery is bad.
Could have a dead cell, could be the glove box light is stuck on (ask me how I know that one and it tripped me up for over 7 months!!!).


----------



## heathman (Sep 13, 2010)

Good advise jdgrotte .... I also had a glove box light that would intermit. come on... Loose glove box latch screws screwed me .. lol


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

What!!!?

Our trucks have a GLOVE BOX LIGHT !!!???

Hehehe! Guess I really DON'T know everything!

-R


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Glove box light...yeah...cool!

And how about that vanity light on the sunvisor? Oh, never mind...that's on my wife's Jetta.

And hey there, Highlands...you might have a charging problem. Alternator? Your belts are all snug, eh? (The alternator went belly up on my '93 2WD 4 cylinder.). If your charging system is faulty, then your battery is carrying the whole load.

Keep us posted.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I guess what I'm getting at is...I have an '01 Ram 1500. Battery kept dying 2 years ago, did all the normal troubleshooting, swapped out batteries, changed alternator, belt, checked the ECU, pulled ALL the fuses overnight trying to isolate the drain. Turned out that the glove box light bracket had broken off AND the glove box light is a direct connection to the battery (WTF?), i.e. no fuses. I just never had to open up the glove box until one day for putting in a new registration and I saw the melted remains of a bracket laying in there, with a bulb, still lit up.
Go figure...


----------



## MaXiLeeCH (Nov 28, 2004)

highlands1234 said:


> Any advice?
> 
> 
> So after changing the starter recently out of my 93 Nissan 4x4 I am experiencing a slow drain of the battery. By slow I mean it goes dead overnight....so maybe that’s not so slow. I have no idea where it could be coming from. How do I go about narrowing down possible suspects? Ideas?
> ...


I have a 91 HB (Over here in Oz we call them Navara's) with a Z24 and had the exact same issue.
Turns out it was the voltage regulator inside the alternator was fried.
If your car has the external reg, get it tested by an auto electrician or do it yourself if you have the required test gear.
You can change the internal regulator if you are mechanically inclined but you'll need a high power soldering iron to undo the connections inside the alternator.
(I just got a new alternator, cost me about $100.00 Australian (About $95.00 US))


----------

